# Plow Flap



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi I was wondering how others with flaps on their plows do the ends. My blade has wings on it, and I cut the plow flap at the same angle as the wings. But I think it looks weird at the forty five degree angle. So what have you guys done? I have wings for both ends but have only ran with one the last two winters. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

how about a Pic of your setup?

I don't have wings and only my County Blade has the rubber deflector flap on it.


----------



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol wish I could but I disassembled it to knock some rush off, and lube the turn points. Give me few days, but it may not have those 45 degree ends on the flaps. Every picture I saw on the net showed plow flap with squared ends and all had no wings installed. So I’m going squared ends and one wing on the right side which will allow me to windrow.


----------



## Rltkmkc (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a quick picture. I mocked it up on my way out of the garage this morning.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think for how that looks I'd just run it how it is.

if you have snow spilling up over the wings and the flap with how it is.

maybe a light chain from the corner of the flap down to the wing? to hold the flap from being over whelmed with snow built up from the wing?

heck run the chain down from the top corner of the flap to the wing edge then ever other link of that chain run back to the flap and space it down.

kinda make a chain mesh to catch the snow but allows the flap to still flap some when needed. plus with 3 or 4 chains anchered into the flap wont rip out of the flap as easy.

just my thoughts hope you can picture what I'm talking about.


----------

